# How's the battery life on the vzw S4?



## That_dude_Adam (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting an S4 on vzw and I'm curious as to the battery life, more specifically the amount of screen on time you get and if you are on WiFi most of the day or on LTE.


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

Wifi about half the time, 4g the other. Seems like heaven coming from gnex.









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Fryguy101 (Oct 14, 2011)

Fantastic.

On an average day on LTE, I get home with about 70% battery left.

If I'm really trying to kill it, I can get it down to 20% after about 6 hours of constant screen on and browsing, but that's pretty much actively trying to kill the poor battery.


----------



## anewday (Jan 8, 2012)

Coming from a GNEX. I leave LTE on all the time, after all I'm paying for the connection so why use Wifi.









Screen on time is easily 5 hours with no compromises like turning off sync or power saving mode.


----------



## Harleydroid (Sep 17, 2012)

+1 on 5 hrs screen time. Coming from a gnex. My only question is would battery like stay this good if rooted and romd?


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm on AOKP, and the battery life on this thing is e-mazing!
No need to dim screen or set custom backlight to extra low. No need to undervolt. No need to turn off LTE. 
Coming from a GNex, this thing is golden.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Elvis_Marmaduke (Jul 23, 2011)

I get over 24hr per charge with normal usage. I don't think I've ever gotten less than 8-10 with fairly heavy usage. Better than my gnex with extended battery lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Harleydroid said:


> +1 on 5 hrs screen time. Coming from a gnex. My only question is would battery like stay this good if rooted and romd?


Same here, vast improvement over my Gnex. I have ran both custom ROMs and stock. Currently stock unrooted due to accepting update. No noticeable difference. Biggest thing that always make a difference is the screen and brightness.


----------



## Harleydroid (Sep 17, 2012)

I cant wait for somebody to come up with root for those of us that has the update


----------



## That_dude_Adam (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm on a Gnex now so this is good to hear. Looks like I'll get an S4. I've heard the S4 had some lag problems can you guys verify if this is true?


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

Two problems right now, 
1) loki is patched, meaning no root, custom recovery, or flashing anything. I don't know how you feel about touch wiz, but coming from a GNex I would think you like messing with mods and possibly ROMs.
2) stock touch wiz I've read stutters. I've been on AOKP since day one of owning mine, so I don't know much about it.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

If you hurry you should be able to get one with the unpatched software, I'd think. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong

Sent from my SCH-I545 using RootzWiki


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

That_dude_Adam said:


> I'm on a Gnex now so this is good to hear. Looks like I'll get an S4. I've heard the S4 had some lag problems can you guys verify if this is true?


I came from a gnex. When I use my gnex now I feel like my phone is slow. The s4 is very fast.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

Mellen_hed said:


> If you hurry you should be able to get one with the unpatched software, I'd think. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using RootzWiki


 this is probably true. Ordered and received mine last week. As soon as you're done with setup it starts downloading the update. DO NOT LET IT INSTALL! 
But yeah, way better than the GNex.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

My S4 arrived (and after my wife saw it she switched from her new Note 2 to an S4 as well!) and I am very happy so far.

I've been amazed by the difference in battery life between the GNexus and S4 (both on Verizon). One example - I watched about 50 or 55 minutes of video on Hulu+ last night on my S4 over 4G. On my GNexus that would have taken the battery down from 100% to maybe 40%. On my S4 it went from 62% to 50%!! Just amazingly better.

The general battery life w/my normal use on my GNexus meant I had to keep charging it up whenever I could during the day to keep it from being dead by dinner.

W/the S4 I do what I want and never worry that I'm going to to run out of battery before bed time.

My wife is running the OTA ME7 update (the one that blocks root) and is very happy - her phone is definitely smoother than mine running the stock MDK that shipped on the phone. I get occasional stutter/lag on my phone when switching between screens/programs, but it's infrequent and not annoying (as opposed to my GNexus which never ran well on 4.2.2).

Overall I'm very happy w/this phone. I'm running stock/rooted MDK w/Nova launcher and number of mods (zips and xposed framework stuff) and am fine w/what I see of the Touchwiz UI for now, and like the TW features like dual-window, some of the voice controls, the TW camera, etc., enough that I'm not running CM or a CM-based variant, which I've run on every other phone I've ever owned. Biggest issue for me is when/whether the ME7 OTA update will be rooted so that we continue to have an open and easily modable phone, and so we can get the performance improvements of ME7 SW/FW w/out losing custom recovery.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Have both gnex and s4 the s4 gets way better battery life and way better signal strength, those most likely go hand in hand.

If you are looking for customization you might wait for the moto x but if you are just looking for a solid upgrade from the gnex hardware wise you won't be disappointed with the s4


----------



## hunterh116 (Dec 27, 2011)

Mine is on par with what I expected coming from a note 2. It makes it.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Perky69 (Jul 23, 2011)

I've had my S4 for a week now. Rooted it soon as I got home from Sprint lol. I get very good battery life. Screenie attached is my heavy usage.
















Sent From My Galaxy S4 Running Carbon 1.8 and Android 4.2.2


----------



## foo (Jun 15, 2011)

^include screen on time w/ your battery stats postings.


----------



## Marhey (Jun 30, 2011)

My S4 on CM has great battery life, until I connect my exchange work email to it. Its a killer, I have tried all the mods/patches for 4.2 and 4.3 roms and nothing helps. If I connect my work exchange to my S4, then I have to charge it late afternoon. If not, then I'm good all day. Exchange Services is always #1 on my battery usage list.


----------



## foo (Jun 15, 2011)

I saw Google Services creeping up on my battery list almost all the time, and once I disabled their constant polling for location in Location settings, it's disappeared & my batt life has more than doubled. I'm very content


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

Anyone come from an iphone 5 to an s4? I got bored with android and decided to get another iphone. Now I'm ready to check out android again but I don't want to give up my 6 hour usage that my i5 gets. It looks like from the posts that the s4 is pretty close to the battery life of an i5. Anyone out there know how comparable they are battery life wise? Also is the screen as good as retina?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

